# New pics of mansionmanagers theater



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

I am FINALLY at the point where my A/V tech is programming everything and making it come to life.
I knew that I could do the construction, and what I wanted it to do, but there was NO WAY that I could even begin to put the components in wire it all up and program everything!

Here are some of the final pics:

















































































I have a ton of construction pictures. As you probably know by now, I am a newbie to posting on the forum, so I am in the process of learning how to post pics.

Watched my first movie on the screen last weekend. The sound from the Paradigm speakers was astounding.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

That is one of the nicest and most unique HT rooms I have seen! 
GOOD JOB!!!!! :T Looking forward to the construction pictures. 

Matt


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A very unique interesting design..well done..:T
I like the idea of the TV on the sidewall..


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the rack (although not quite finished and wiring cleaned up yet)
This is from the back side - which is inside a louvre door in my foyer:








Here is the door open








Here is my crazy amount of wiring








Here is the rack with the door closed (RF controlled - no lights show at all)








And a view with the door open








Here are some closer shots:






















It might not be the fanciest, but the combination of a short Middle Atlantic rack for amps and receivers,
along with some simple closet maid wire shelving, made it very flexable to pack in all of the components.

This is what the rack looked like before I started:








Just a steel decorative wall unit which exposed the room to the foyer.

I learned a million things on this project. If anyone is interested, I can give you tips on how I:
Reframed my trusses to make a tray ceiling. 
A simple and awesome way to hand texture - finish your drywall
Installing pocket doors
Making custom doors
Lighting zones to plan and control
Simple way to install and control rope lighting behind crown molding
Frame a room within a room
Install and control stage drapes
Make your own stage draperies
Make your own speaker grilles
Simple, solid and accessable stage design
Simple way to control EVERYTHING

If anyone would like to see pictures of any of these procedures, just let me know and I will post.

I am just your average homeowner who built 90% of his own theater. I had fun doing it too!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is one nice room, looks like a very cozy place to enjoy a movie or listen to music. Great job!


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Bambino,

My wife would not let me go crazy with a dedicated theater. She still wanted her "Livingroom", and she didn't want anything complicated to operate. So she has her tv and I have mine in there. She loves that when she gets up (earlier than the rest of us) and goes to the room, all she has to do is touch her name on the touch panel and the lights turn on to her predetermined level, the LCD TV comes on to a preset volume, and the channel goes directly to CNN, all she needs is her coffee and the touch of a button.

If she does want to change to music, movie, whatever - the MX-980 Remote from Universal makes it very easy. So I have a fairly powerful theater, and she can operate it - I WIN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Mansionmanager said:


> Thanks Bambino,
> 
> My wife would not let me go crazy with a dedicated theater. She still wanted her "Livingroom", and she didn't want anything complicated to operate. So she has her tv and I have mine in there. She loves that when she gets up (earlier than the rest of us) and goes to the room, all she has to do is touch her name on the touch panel and the lights turn on to her predetermined level, the LCD TV comes on to a preset volume, and the channel goes directly to CNN, all she needs is her coffee and the touch of a button.
> 
> If she does want to change to music, movie, whatever - the MX-980 Remote from Universal makes it very easy. So I have a fairly powerful theater, and she can operate it - I WIN !!!!!!!!!


Your welcome, it looks like a very inviting place. My wife actually had to teach me how to use the tuner on our AVR, LOL. Which series of paradigms do you have? I've only had the luxury of having the monitor series but they are some if the nicest and most reliable speakers that i've owned.:T


----------



## Mansionmanager (May 13, 2008)

Thats exactly what my Paradigms are. Monitor 9 fronts, CC-390 Center and 2 PW-2100 Subs
They sound awesome! I push them from a Yamaha RX-V3900 through a Marantz Amp.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Mansionmanager said:


> Thats exactly what my Paradigms are. Monitor 9 fronts, CC-390 Center and 2 PW-2100 Subs
> They sound awesome! I push them from a Yamaha RX-V3900 through a Marantz Amp.


Sweet i had the 9s for awhile then went with the 11s they are amazing! I've got them front and rear then the cc390 center (the one thats as big as the 9s right?) ADP590 sides and dual DIY 15'' kicker subs all driven by a Denon 3808, i definatly need some outboard amplification but for now the set up is pretty awsome.:T:clap:


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Very, very nice.


----------

